# Wann & was war euer erster Kontakt mit Computern, Computer/Videospielen?



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal fragen wann euer erster Kontakt mit Videospielen war und wie der ausgesehen hat?
Ich gehöre schon zum älteren Semester und bin relativ früh mit Computer/Konsolen in Kontakt gekommen und würde auch behaupten das sie mich bis heute beeinflusst haben.
Der erste Kontakt war mit der Atari Konsole "Pong", das erste mir bekannte Videospiel überhaupt das war so 1980 rum. Das Spiel war sehr schlicht mit zwei Balken auf jeder Bildschirmseite und einen Ball den man sich zuspielen konnte.  Dann Atari VCS 2600, Atari 800XL bei Schulfreunden gezockt.
Mit 10 Jahren, 1986 hatte ich einen ersten eigenen Computer geschenkt bekommen.  Den C-64.  Mit Floppy Laufwerk. Der war schon echt legendär & cool.
Danach hatte ich in meiner Jugendzeit eher Konsolen. Super NES, Atari Jaguar und später PS1. PC hatte ich bei Freunden gespielt (386/486, Wolfenstein, Doom, Wing Commander usw), da konnte ich mir noch keinen eigenen PC leisten. Meinen ersten eigenen PC hatte ich vor ca 20 Jahren gekauft, das war ein AMD K6-350 Mhz mit 3DFX Voodoo Banshee Grafikkarte und 8,4Gb Festplatte. Der hatte damals 2000 Mark gekostet (mit Monitor). Mein richtiges Hardware Interesse fing aber erst so 2007/2008 an.
Wie sah das bei euch aus?


----------



## dekay55 (16. Mai 2018)

Meine erste Erinnerung geht zurück in mein drittes Lebensjahr, da hatte ich den ersten Kontakt weil ich Abends zu meinen Eltern ins Schlafzimmer bin, und da saßen beide aufm Bett und haben auf nem Atari 2600 das Spiel Star Wars gespielt, das hatte mich damals schon extrem fasziniert ( und ja bevor jemand blöd fragt, ich kann mich Bildlich so weit zurück Erinnern ) an die Konsole selbst durfte ich nie zumal meine Eltern damals nicht wollten das ich Kontakt mit solchen Geräten hab, daher wurde das Teil immer versteckt und heimlich gespielt wenn sie dachten ich bekomme es nicht mit.  
Dann glaub 85 wurde der Atari entsorgt und der erste PC kam, ein Dragon 32 mit Datenkassetten als Speichermedium, da durft ich dann auch öfter mal zuschauen wenn mein Vater irgend nen programm oder spiel geschrieben hab ( damals gabs keine Programme auf diskette, es gab keine Disketten ! Man hatte Programmbücher wo man dann den Programmcode abtippen kann,  hier haben dann meine Eltern wohl bemerkt das dies meine Welt ist, mit 6 Jahren durfte ich dann auch mal abtippen, paar Monate Später konnte ich Lesen und Druckbuchstaben schreiben, und 10 Finger Schreibmasschine, ab da "musste" ich dann immer Programmcodes abtippen für meine Eltern bis die sich endlich nen Commodere C128D gekauft haben, ich hab dann den Dragon32 geschenkt bekommen samt den Programmbuch was ich dann ziemlich schnell in die Ecke geworfen hab, zumal der C128D viel interessanter war, ich erriner mich noch dran man hat einen kompletten Tag ein Programmcode geschrieben für ein MandelBrot, und dann hat man einen Kompletten Tag gebraucht für den Bildaufbau eines einzigen Mandelbrot bild, also wirklich nen kompletter Tag bis das Bild sich aufgebaut hat, pixel für pixel Zeile für Zeile.  Mit dem C128D bzw dem C64 Modus kammen dann auch die ganzen Spiele die mein Vater mitgebracht hat und das war der Untergang, meine Eltern zockten nur noch mit den Kisten wärend ich bereits am C64 die ersten Gehversuche gemacht hab Musik zu machen,  mein Onkel hatte ein Atari ST zu dieser Zeit und ein Korg Poly 61 Synthesizer der per Midi am Atari hin und das wollt ich auch. Naja meine Eltern kaufen sich kein Atari, sie kauften sich nen Amiga2000 und ich bekam den C128D geschenkt. Und so gings weiter bis zum 386er an dem ist mein Vater komplett verzweifelt spätestens als er das erste SingelSpeed CD Laufwerk gekauft hat und den mscdex treiber in die Autoexec.bat eingebunden hat und er es ums verrecken nicht mehr hinbekommen hat das System so zu optimieren das er mehr als 600kb Hauptspeicher hat, und das war mein glück denn ich konnte mit der Kiste umgehen und für mich war das ein Kinderspiel. Da hatt wohl auch meine Eltern so dermassend frustriert das ich immer Besser war als sie so das der 386er irgendwann in die Ecke flog, und da fing das Modden an, bzw das Übertakten den alten 386er AMD SX konnte man prima auf 40mhz laufen lassen statt der 33mhz Original, man musste nur nen Schwingquarz austauschen, witzigerweise 40mhz Schwingquarze hatte ich einige von den Ferngesteuerten SpielzeugAutos   da sitzt als Taktgeber für die Sendefrequenz eben nen 40mhz Schwingquarz, zumindest war es die Regel bei ferngesteuerten Spielzeug in den anfängen der 90er Jahre. 

PS : Ja ich bin wohl der Inbegriff eines Nerds, der zweiten Generation ( Die erste Generation ist für mich Steve jobs, Bill Gates, Paul Allen usw. also die Pioniere )


----------



## OField (16. Mai 2018)

Mit 3 oder 4 Jahren Mario auf dem NES


----------



## DARPA (16. Mai 2018)

Als ich 6 Jahre alt war hat mein Vadder ein Master System II mit nach Hause gebracht und in meinem Zimmer aufgebaut (Er hat damals im Elektronik Einzelhandel gearbeitet). Mein 1. Game -> Alex Kidd
Ich höre heute noch meine Mom sagen: "Ist der nicht noch zu jung dafür?!"

Und was ist draus geworden? Heute hänge ich fast täglich in so nem komischen Forum rum, also muss ja alles gut sein


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Man hatte Programmbücher wo man dann den Programmcode abtippen kann,  hier haben dann meine Eltern wohl bemerkt das dies meine Welt ist, mit 6 Jahren durfte ich dann auch mal abtippen, paar Monate Später konnte ich Lesen und Druckbuchstaben schreiben, und 10 Finger Schreibmasschine, ab da "musste" ich dann immer Programmcodes abtippen für meine Eltern bis die sich endlich nen Commodere C128D gekauft haben, ich hab dann den Dragon32 geschenkt bekommen samt den Programmbuch was ich dann ziemlich schnell in die Ecke geworfen hab, zumal der C128D viel interessanter war, ich erriner mich noch dran man hat einen kompletten Tag ein Programmcode geschrieben für ein MandelBrot, und dann hat man einen Kompletten Tag gebraucht für den Bildaufbau eines einzigen Mandelbrot bild, also wirklich nen kompletter Tag bis das Bild sich aufgebaut hat, pixel für pixel Zeile für Zeile.


Die kenne ich auch noch. Ich habe "Listings" aus Computerzeitschriften abgetippt. Aber wenn die zu lang wurden hatte ich keine Lust mehr.




> Mit dem C128D bzw dem C64 Modus kammen dann auch die ganzen Spiele die mein Vater mitgebracht hat und das war der Untergang, meine Eltern zockten nur noch mit den Kisten wärend ich bereits am C64 die ersten Gehversuche gemacht hab Musik zu machen,  mein Onkel hatte ein Atari ST zu dieser Zeit und ein Korg Poly 61 Synthesizer der per Midi am Atari hin und das wollt ich auch.


Ja der Atari ST war damals zum Musik machen das Nonplus Ultra.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Mai 2018)

Puhh, müsste so mit 6-7 Jahren gewesen und gezockt wurde auf nem Vectrex. 
YouTube


----------



## P2063 (16. Mai 2018)

Pitfall 2 auf dem C64 eines Arbeitskollegen meines Vaters, irgendwann Mitte der 80er im zwarten Alter von irgendwas um die 5 Jahre...


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Hatte meinen ersten Rechner im Jahr 1984 ode1985, genau weis ich es nicht mehr.
Zumindest war ich damals noch 14 oder 15 Jahre und mein erster selbst gekaufter Rechner war ein Commodore C128D als Personalcomputer.
Der Rechner hatte schon einen 5 1/4 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk integriert und die Grafik war schon irgendwas mit Farbe, da es damals auch zum Teil Grünmonitore gab.

Der C64 war mir von Freunden bekannt und ich selbst nutze damals auch den 64er Modus.
Habe damals auch eine Privatschule als Grundkurs in die EDV besucht und mit meinen Freunden tauschten wir unzählige Disketten aus und kopierten die Spiele.
Bin damals auf etwa 200 Spiele gekommen. Mit Basic hatte ich mich auch etwas beschäftigt.

Paar Jahre später hatte ich dann ein Amstrad mit meinem ersten MS-DOS, aber noch mit 5 1/4 Zoll Laufwerk.
Da hatte ich meine erste Festplatte mit 35 MB eingebaut.

Windows 3.1 hatte ich irgendwann im Jahr 1992 oder so.
Mein zweiten Rechner habe ich im Jahr 2002 als AMD xp2000+ zusammen gebaut.
Zu der Zeit kam DDR Speicher neu raus und kann mich noch an einen stolzen Preis um die 400-500 DM für 512MB erinnern.
Glaub Rechnungskopie habe ich noch irgendwo herum fliegen. 

EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT ENDE!

Seither habe ich dann keine Fertig PCs mehr gehabt.

Mein erster Rechner war noch in den neunziger Jahre.
War falls ich mich nicht irre ein 386er oder 486er, weis es nicht mehr so genau.
Hatte aber danach wieder ein paar Fertig Rechner bis 2002.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja der Atari ST war damals zum Musik machen das Nonplus Ultra.



Ja wegen der Midi Anbindung direkt an die Hardware, wobei das wirkliche Nonplus Ultra war dann der Atari Falcon, der konnte  Harddisk Recording machen in CD Qualität.
Eigentlich waren die ST´s und späteren Modelle Technisch gesehen revolutionär,  das problem war nur wie immer der Preis, wohl auch der Grund warum ich nie einen unter die Finger bekommen hab damals. Aber wenigst konnte man mit dem Amiga 2000 schon einiges anstellen. Was halt auch toll am ST war das der einfach das DOS Dateiformat lesen konnte und man konnte so damals die Midi Tracker Daten und Samples zwischen PC und Atari einfach austauschen, zwischen PC und Amiga konnte man nur Daten austauschen wenn man einen Atari hatte zum konvertieren, der Atari konnte übrigens auch vom C64 das Dateiformat ebenso wie das Apple Datei format Lesen und Verarbeiten, aber so wirklich verwunderlich ist das auch nicht. Atari, Commodore, Apple nutzen damals alle das gleiche Basic als Basis, nämlich von Microsoft ne Abwandlung vom Altair Basic. Bill hats halt damals schon drauf gehabt Software zu Entwickeln und Marketing zu betreiben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Mai 2018)

Ganz zu Anfang der 90er der C64 meines großen Cousins. Gianna Sisters und Winter Games mit dem Joystick, bis die kleinen Patschefingerchen Blasen hatten  Und war der Cousin mal abwesend, wenn ich zu Besuch war, hatte er hoffentlich die kryptischen Zaubersprüche aufgeschrieben, mit dem ich Spiele zum Laufen bringen konnte!


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Hatte auch solche Notizen und mein Bruder ging an meinem C128D mal dran als ich nicht da war und hat mir dabei ein paar Spiele gelöscht.
Ihm waren die Befehle nicht bekannt und hat da statt ein Spiel zu starten das Spiel gelöscht... 

Gut heute Lachte ich darüber, damals fand ich es nicht so toll und holte mir ein Schalter mit Schlüssel(Schloss).
Habe damals dann das Gehäuse aufgebohrt und den Schalter eingebaut. So konnte ich den C128D nur noch einschalten wenn er per Schlüssel eingeschaltet wurde.


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte meinen ersten Rechner im Jahr 1984 ode1985, genau weis ich es nicht mehr.
> Zumindest war ich damals noch 14 oder 15 Jahre und mein erster selbst gekaufter Rechner war ein Commodore C128D als Personalcomputer.
> Der Rechner hatte schon einen 5 1/4 Zoll Diskettenlaufwerk integriert und die Grafik war schon irgendwas mit Farbe, da es damals auch zum Teil Grünmonitore gab.
> Der C64 war mir von Freunden bekannt und ich selbst nutze damals auch den 64er Modus.
> ...


Ein damaliger Freund von mir hatte auch einen Commodore 128 und immer damit angegeben wieviel der besser wäre als ein C-64.
Die meisten Spiele gab es aber für den C-64 so das er meistens auch diesen Modus benutzt hat.


----------



## DaXXes (16. Mai 2018)

Bin dann wohl eher ein Pionier II. Grades. Mit C64 und so kann ich nicht mithalten.
Erster Kontakt zu Videospielen mit dem legendären Gameboy Anfang der 1990er, Spiele damals: na klar, Tetris, Glücksrad und DuckTales.
Mein erster PC war dann ein Pentium II oder III (so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr) mit Windows 95. Hab darauf immer Prince of Persia und Accolade Grand Prix Circuit gespielt - und mich jedesmal geärgert, wenn dieser "Travis Daye" vor mir ins Ziel rauschte


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Mein erster PC war dann ein Pentium II oder III (so genau weiß ich das nicht mehr) mit Windows 95. Hab darauf immer Prince of Persia und Accolade Grand Prix Circuit gespielt - und mich jedesmal geärgert, wenn dieser "Travis Daye" vor mir ins Ziel rauschte


Grand Prix Circuit hatte ich für den C-64 auch. Die Titelmelodie habe ich immer noch im Kopf...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbw9FntAhK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein damaliger Freund von mir hatte auch einen Commodore 128 und immer damit angegeben wieviel der besser wäre als ein C-64.
> Die meisten Spiele gab es aber für den C-64 so das er meistens auch diesen Modus benutzt hat.


Im Prinzip war der ja auch besser, aber für den 128er Modus gab es ja nichts, genauso wenig mit dem anderem Modus der auch noch dazu geladen werden konnte.
Als Spielerei mit Basic usw. war es ganz nett, aber alles lief dann doch über dem 64er Modus, da dieses halt weit verbreitet war.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Mai 2018)

Meine Eltern kauften sich Anfang der 90er ihren ersten PC. Habe ihnen zunächst zugeschaut und durfte dann so mit 4 oder 5 auch etwas spielen. Am liebsten Duke Nukem 2 und Gods.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

So ähnlich war es mit meinem Sohn und seine 4-5 Jahre.
Da ich immer mit PCs zu tun hatte ist er auch früh dazu gekommen.

Einen Spiele PC wollte er nicht, er wollte einen wie meiner. 
Er bekam dann später mit 6 Jahren mein Rechner als ich mir ein neuen holte.
Er hat dadurch schon bevor er eingeschult wurde das Alphabet gekannt.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Mai 2018)

Jupp, vor allem kam man da auch zusätzlich noch schnell in Kontakt mit der englischen Sprache.


----------



## DaXXes (16. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Grand Prix Circuit hatte ich für den C-64 auch. Die Titelmelodie habe ich immer noch im Kopf...



Die PC-Version ging aber anders, zumindest vom Sound her:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jLVkS7TMl9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Manche Spiele habe ich noch im Kopf, aber die Titel nicht mehr alle.
Habe ehe kein gutes Namensgedächtnis.

Kann mich noch z.B. an einem Spiel erinnern wo ich als Zeitungsjunge und einem Fahrrad Zeitung ausliefern musste.
Oder eines da fuhr ich mit der Eisenbahn im Wild Western.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Mai 2018)

Crystal Caves, Jill of the Jungle, Secret Agent, Commander Keen, Lode Runner, Winter Games, Monkey Island, Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis... Das waren Zeiten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Mai 2018)

"Pong" auf einem Atari 2600 irgendwann in den 1980ger, dann Atari 7200, Atari Lynx, Neo-Geo AES, Atari 1040 STE, Sony Playstation... 

Geräte wie den Gameboy, C-64 oder Amiga hab ich nie persönlich besessen war einer der wenigen Atari Fanboy damals. 

Mein erster selbst gekaufte PC war einer mit einem Pentium III mit 450 MHz und ich gebe es zu es war ein Komplett PC aus dem Media Markt... der Einzige!


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Mai 2018)

Es war 1978, glaube ich als einer meiner größeren Brüder eine Pong-Konsole anschleppte. So ne Version mit Kabelgebundener Lightgun für "Tontaubenschiessen", das war ein Strich nur eben quer. Es gab Tennis, mit jeweils einem Strich auf jeder Seite und Eishockey, mit 2 Strichen auf jeder Seite. Damit fing alles an. Dann ging es über das VCS Atari 2600 zum Coleco Vision bis hin zu Sega Genesis und Super NES. Zeitgleich war ich zuerst am ATARI 800XL, C64 und AMIGA 500/1200 unterwegs. Erster PC war ein Fujitsu Siemens anfang der 90er. 486 DX glaub ich war das. Der hatte Turbo von 33 auf 66MHz Takt und 170MB HDD. Aber ich wurde so ab 1980 rum auch mit den Automaten konfrontiert, die damals noch in jedem Imbiss standen. Galaga, Asteroids,Moon Patrol oder Time Pilot haben die eine oder andere Mark von meinem Taschengeld geschluckt. So von 92 bis 96 hab ich gar nicht mehr gespielt und fing dann mit der Playstation wieder an. Bis 2006 hatte ich Viedeiospiele, Konsolen und Home Computer gesammelt da ich mal ein eigenes kleine Videospielmuseeum betreiben wollte. Ich hatte eigentlich so gut wie alles was auch verfügbar war zu der Zeit. MB Vectrex, Palladium, Phillips G7000 usw usw usw. Handhelds waren noch nie so mein Ding, da hatte ich nur Gameboy und Sega Game Gear. Hab dann aber zugunsten der Familie alles aufgelöst und Heute nur noch die üblichen verdächtigen, mir wichtigen Sachen am Start. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich war also 7 Jahre alt und deswegen reichen mir auch 30 FPS und Full HD ... ich möchte nur spielen! Ach ja wen das Thema interessiert, dem empfehle ich die Bücher von Winnie Forster.


@IICARUS 
Das Spiel mit dem Zeitungsjungen war/ist Paperboy das hab ich auch gesuchtet.


----------



## RyzA (17. Mai 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Ach ja wen das Thema interessiert, dem empfehle ich die Bücher von Winnie Forster.


Der war doch Redakteur von diversen Computer & Videospiel Zeitschriften. "Powerplay", "Maniac" und "Pc Player" kenne ich auch noch.

Meine erste Computerspiel Zeitschrift welche ich mir damals gekauft hatte war übrigens "ASM - Aktueller Software Markt".

Aktueller Software Markt – Wikipedia

"Happy Computer" hatte ich mir damals auch noch gelegentlich gekauft und die 64´er Zeitschrift.


----------



## Joselman (17. Mai 2018)

Bei mir fing alles mit dem Gameboy und einem NES an.
Das erste PC Spiel war der Eishockey Manager von Software 2000 YouTube gespielt auf einem 4 86er von einem Kumpel. Mein erster PC folgte dann auch in Form eines Intel Pentium 1 mit ich glaube 100 mhz. Zu Pentium 2 Zeiten durfte ich dann ein Schülerpraktikum in einem Computereinzelhandel machen. Noch heute denke ich gerne an diese 2 Wochen zurück, in denen ich gelernt habe einen Rechner zusammen zu bauen und Windows 95 zu installieren.


----------



## Master-Onion (24. Mai 2018)

Duron  

PS One


----------



## newdeal (24. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> ... "Pong", das erste mir bekannte Videospiel überhaupt ...
> Wie sah das bei euch aus?



Erstkontakt ähnlich, entweder das Original Pong oder ein Klon davon, kann mich weder an das Jahr noch das Gerät erinnern, hatte ein (jüngerer) Nachbarsjunge mitgebracht, was ich ziemlich genau weiß: ich fand es ein paar Minuten faszinierend, danach stinklangweilig.  In meiner Jugend gab es nur Volkssport Fußball (später Tennis) also normales Spielzeug, wir waren eher draussen statt drin, haben uns im Rückblick unglaublich viel bewegt, kamen dreckig, müde und hungrig nach Hause.

Spaß mit Computerspielen hatte ich erst mit Aufkommen der ersten Farb-Monitore, mein eigener war noch schwarz-weiß, das erste PC Spiel das mich stundenlang gefesselt hat war *Descent*. Im Grunde eine Art Memory, wo bin ich reingeflogen, wie komme ich da wieder raus.


----------



## RyzA (24. Mai 2018)

newdeal schrieb:


> Erstkontakt ähnlich, entweder das Original Pong oder ein Klon davon, kann mich weder an das Jahr noch das Gerät erinnern, hatte ein (jüngerer) Nachbarsjunge mitgebracht, was ich ziemlich genau weiß: ich fand es ein paar Minuten faszinierend, danach stinklangweilig.  In meiner Jugend gab es nur Volkssport Fußball (später Tennis) also normales Spielzeug, wir waren eher draussen statt drin, haben uns im Rückblick unglaublich viel bewegt, kamen dreckig, müde und hungrig nach Hause.


Naja, ich habe auch nicht nur in der Bude gesessen.


----------



## Gimmick (25. Mai 2018)

Wann genau das war weiß ich nicht mehr: 386er (Schneider) vom Vater in Sachen Hardware und Spiele dann Pong, Bricks (oder so) und später MS Flugsimulator. Habe immer viel kleine Spielchen von HeftCDs gezockt, komplette Spiele mal gekauft erst relativ spät. Mit die ersten waren dann Flugsimulator 98, HalfLife, Quake3, Forsaken, Tomb Raider. Die prä-3D-Ära ging ziemlich an mir vorbei, vorher war vorallem das SNES ineterssanter.


----------



## -Atlanter- (28. Mai 2018)

Ich habe damals mit etwa 6 Jahren ein N64 zu Weinachten bekommen, vermutlich Im Jahre 1997 oder 1998. Auf jeden Fall wurde Super Mario 64 dadurch mein 1. Videospiel. Damals durfte ich noch nicht so viel spielen und einen PC hatte in meiner Familie auch keiner. 

Ein paar Jahre später kamen dann ein kleines Gameboy-Intermezzo bevor ich Anfang der 2000er zum Release von Anno 1503 erstmals auch auf dem PC spielen konnte. Und Anno 1503 war dann tatsächlich auch mein 1. (oder 2.?) PC-Spiel. Mangels Geld habe ich damals abgesehen von Anno 1503 hauptsächlich meine Games aus Zeitschriften bezogen.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

Schade das man hier kein "gefällt mir" drücken kann sonst würde ich euch alle liken!




			
				Master-Onion schrieb:
			
		

> Duron
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hatte den 750´er davon. Danach den 1,6 Xp. Dafür mußte ich  ein Bios Update machen.


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

Command & Conquer Tiberian Dawn

Das hat mein Dad immer gespielt / ich war als es raus kam erst 3 / mit 5 durfte ich aber bereits zu schauen.

Meine Mum hats damals extrem aufgeregt, dass wir das über Lautsprecher gehört haben.
Weil es ständig nur hieß:

"Jawohl Sir geht klar Sir" 


Aber auf was für nem Taschenrechner das lief......puhhhh.....keine Ahnung.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Command & Conquer Tiberian Dawn
> 
> Das hat mein Dad immer gespielt / ich war als es raus kam erst 3 / mit 5 durfte ich aber bereits zu schauen.
> 
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4AUY-v1nsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Spiele es heute sogar noch sehr gerne.

Wobei ich gerne mal Ragequitte wenn der PC Gegner mal wieder gemein ist und mir ne Atombombe in meine Base knallt.

Dann wird schneller alt+F4 gedrückt als man gucken kann.
Meine Frau fragt sich dann immer warum ich so wütend das Büro verlasse


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Spiele es heute sogar noch sehr gerne.


Ich hatte zuletzt Alarmstufe Rot 3 gespielt. Weiß gar nicht ob das unter Win10 noch läuft.



> Wobei ich gerne mal Ragequitte wenn der PC Gegner mal wieder gemein ist und mir ne Atombombe in meine Base knallt.
> 
> Dann wird schneller alt+F4 gedrückt als man gucken kann.


Ja das ist fies. Deswegen habe ich immer mehrere Bauhöfe gebaut wenns möglich war.


> Meine Frau fragt sich dann immer warum ich so wütend das Büro verlasse


Das kenne ich!


----------



## shadie (31. Mai 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte zuletzt Alarmstufe Rot 3 gespielt. Weiß gar nicht ob das unter Win10 noch läuft.
> 
> 
> Ja das ist fies. Deswegen habe ich immer mehrere Bauhöfe gebaut wenns möglich war.
> ...



Ein Tipp / Openra, damit klappts ganz bestimmt 


Ja habe ich auch meistens ABER........

.....entweder rusht der drecks PC direkt auf die Atombombe
......oder aber er bombt dir genau deine "Mainbase" weg......
Sich davon dann wieder erholen ist einfach verdammt schwer 

C&C ist auch das einzige Spiel, dass mich zum Ragequitten bringt 
Die Maus ist zum Glück noch nicht in den Bildschirm geflogen


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juni 2018)

1. Kontakt mit Computer: bei einem Onkel, Croc and the Legend of Gobbos
Mann war das ein geiles Game 
1. Eigenes "Spielgerät" ein Gameboy Pocket mit der Roten Edition 

1. Eigener Rechner: Lidl-Komplett-PC mit DVD-Brenner fur 899 €
Den hatte ich von besagtem Onkel bekommen, müsste ~2006 gewesen sein

HOMM IV Gesuchtet, die ganze Zeit xD


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> HOMM IV Gesuchtet, die ganze Zeit xD



Meine Jugendliebe war damals der Teil 2.
Immer mit meinem besten freund zusammen im Keller gezockt.

Bis wir raus geworfen wurden und draußen spielen mussten ........


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juni 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> Meine Jugendliebe war damals der Teil 2



Dafür bin ich einfach zu Jung mit meinen 21 (-11 Tage) Jahren


----------



## shadie (6. Juni 2018)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Dafür bin ich einfach zu Jung mit meinen 21 (-11 Tage) Jahren



Ich bin auch erst 26


----------



## WhoRainZone (6. Juni 2018)

Als HOMM IV Released wurde, war ich 6 Jahre alt!!  Da kann doch keiner erwarten, dass ich den 2. Teil kenne xD


----------



## RyzA (6. Juni 2018)

Ihr Küken!


----------

